# Tor Browser



## goldsmith1945 (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone know how to set Tor Browser so that it keeps only one IP address instead of constantly changing it? I was kicked off amazon and want to rejoin but *I* read somewhere Amazon knows you*'re* using tor if my IP address changes too often.
Thanks guys.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 13, 2012)

Do not use Amazon ;p


----------



## nekoexmachina (Mar 13, 2012)

The main thing that Tor does is actually anonymous dynamic proxy. There is no feature like 'do not change tunnels'.
Also the only way to stop Amazon knowing you're using tor is stop using tor. There are tor nodelists with all the outgates IPs: google for tor exit node list.


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd suggest stopping using tor and switching to VPN. Way faster than tor.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 13, 2012)

Most tor nodes are identified by reverse DNS as well. Maybe not getting kicked off the services you use is the first line of improvement.


----------



## bes (Mar 13, 2012)

`man tor | less -p ExitNodes`

```
...
 ExitNodes node,node,...
           A list of identity fingerprints, nicknames, country codes and
           address patterns of nodes to use as exit node---that is, a node
           that delivers traffic for you outside the Tor network.
...
```
You can set preferred entry and exit nodes as well as inform Tor which nodes you do not want to use.


----------



## bugmeless (May 1, 2013)

I'd be more interested in hearing where you got this Tor Browser Bundle for FreeBSD.


----------



## bkouhi (May 1, 2013)

bugmeless said:
			
		

> I'd be more interested in hearing where you got this Tor Browser Bundle for FreeBSD.



Tor is available in the ports tree: security/tor
Install it then add this line into your /etc/rc.conf:


```
tor_enable="YES"
```

Tor has a graphical user interface named vidalia. vidalia also is available in the ports tree, but it depends on QT4: net-mgmt/vidalia

PS: Welcome to the forums


----------



## user00 (Apr 10, 2014)

May I re-raise this topic as I think that bugmeless's question was not entirely answered. I too do not understand how to get Tor bundle.
Windows and Linux versions come with tor proxy, vidalia control panel and patched Firefox for a browser.
What do I need to do under FreeBSD to get that patched Firefox? There does not seem to be a FreeBSD bundle at torproject.

Thank you!


----------

